# +1 to Nitesiters



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone ever here of NiteSiters?

I went ahead and purchased a package of NiteSiters last week, and they arrived today.

The front sight of my PX4 40 cal and my new XD45 gets dirty so fast. The stock luminescent paint on the PX4 stopped glowing on the front sight after the 1st range trip. I also could no longer get the sight clean enough for it (the front dot) to be easily seen at my local, dimly lit indoor pistol range.

I painted white paint in the PX4 front sight 1x already - and that dirty 40 cal ammo sure gets it dirty fast. After just 2 trips since it was painted, I felt like I needed to paint it again.

The same thing happened with the front sight of my XD45 after 2 shooting trips.

I like sights with BIG, clean white dots. So, I decided to try the Nitesiters. I just finished installing them, and I like that they come with everything one needs for the install... An alcohol wipe for cleaning, and a toothpick and a small razor plade. There is even an included Q-Tip - but as my sights were not oily, I didn't need it for the additional cleaning.

Anyway - I installed the NiteSiter decals on the front sight of my PX4 and on the XD45. After doing that, I decided that while my initial intentions weren't to do the rear sights on both guns, I went ahead and did so. Worked out fine.

I hit the decals with a shot from the hair dryer, as recommended by the instructions. And, they are supposed to be completely affixed in about 72 hours.

I had 2 left over (the package comes with 8) - so I went ahead and tried two on the rear sight of my Browning Buckmark. I have a fiber optic front sight - but I always hated the all black rear. They affixed very easily in the small, flat section inside of the serrated portion of the adjustible sight. I'll see how I like them when I hot the range - but the PX4 and XD45 were the main reasons I ordered the NiteSiters.

Very happy with the installation and the product. My main reason for having them is to have an easier to see "white dot." The polymer surface of these things will clean off much easier than the paint.

The glowing ability of the sites aren't my primary focus, but they are a nice extra. Just hit 'em with a flashlight for a few seconds, and you are good to go in the dark. I realize that most people purchase them for this ability, and that's one of the main selling points for this product.

I personally think there is a market for them to add 'em to all black pistol sights. I have skipped certain guns over the years, like the Beretta Elite 2 - as I hate all black sights, and I didn't want to immediately have to buy new sights for a brand new gun.

The Nitesiters would be a solution for guys like me...

If interested - the site is here (and they seem to be a sponsor here as well):

http://www.nitesiters.com/


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The dots on my XD9SC are STILL glowing every night when I switch off the closet lights. And they are still on. Not sure how many months ago I bought them...

Great product for the price.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i have them on 3, soon to be four, pistols, in various configurations (3 dot, front only,large dot w/ bars) i love em. the are bright and clear in the day, and glow well at night after a charge. Dave is great to deal with. 
Niadh


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Shipwreck, based on your post, I just placed an order for them. Have a rough time with the white dots on my Witness P when I'm league shooting (when only the cruiser bar is used for lighting the range). Hope I get them in time for this weeks shoot.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't have the night sights but I do have the "day sites" that I ordered from Dave. I use fiber optic sights on most of my pistols. I have the red day sites on my Ruger LCP and it has helped tremendously since the sights are very small and hard to see. Installation was easy and they stay put. A good product for little money.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just ordered a 2nd order of these yesterday. Very impressed.


----------

